

Google now warns you if you are under a State-Sponsored Attack - zupreme
http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/05/google-now-warns-you-if-it-suspects-youre-the-target-of-a-state-sponsored-attack/

======
haberdasher
For everyone else:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jjijpihkcmlpfmibgg...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jjijpihkcmlpfmibggkndgcdmdfeefnf)

~~~
zupreme
That's not the same. See:
[http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.com/2012/06/security-
wa...](http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.com/2012/06/security-warnings-for-
suspected-state.html)

